# She wants to skip Breakfast?



## HavaTwizz (Aug 16, 2009)

For about a month now Twizzi's decided breakfast is not for
her. I feed her twice a day. Is this normal? I have put chicken
in her kibble and she will eat it. I have the natural balance food
that I mix in for her, but without doing this, she won't eat it.
She eat's dinner very good and I should say she eat's about
1/2 a cup per day. She is about 10lbs. Has this happened to
any of your fur babies?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How old is she? Many Havs will skip meals from time to time, but as long as she is eating one good meal I would not worry. She will eat when she's hungry. I think Jackson does best on a small morning meal, but if he skips it, I know he will gobble down dinner and be just fine.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter skips many mornings...but, will be very hungry for supper, and sometimes he holds out a little at supper because he knows he will get something after our supper. 

Dexter weight is stable and he could lose a pound. Don't give in if your want to stay with your current food plan.....They can go for several days and hold out for something better. 

As long as they appear well, and are peeing, pooing, and playing, then YOU hold out or your Hav will have trained you well. 

They will eat when they are hungry.


----------



## HavaTwizz (Aug 16, 2009)

Twizzi is 1. So she's holding out for better. I was a little worried
because she's a nibbler and then to go to( no morning feeding)
I've heard alot of if they are hungry they will eat. Thanks


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, she's old enough to be doing that. But they do not always require a full AM meal by that age either. She's testing you!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola would often not want to eat when I'd put her food down. I'd end up sprinkling treats and/or parmesean cheese on top to get her to eat. I decided to start free-feeding her and its worked out great for us. She's on the small side, around 9.5 lbs and is pretty thin so I want her to have the opportunity to eat when she's hungry. I still measure out how much food I give her. But I just leave it down all day and she picks at it throughout the day. She usually eats the most at night. I know some people don't like to free feed b/c it can make their potty schedule unpredictable. But, Lola is potty trained and free feeding hasn't affected her potty schedule, she still goes around the same times each day.

Also, I always thought Lola was a picky eater. But turns out, she just didn't like her food. I was giving her Natural Balance lamb & rice. I like to use a limited ingredient formula b/c she has allergies. I switched to California Naturals lamb & rice and she loves it. I no longer have to "garnish" it to get her to eat.

But as others said, they eat when they're hungry. If everything else is fine with Twizzi then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## HavaTwizz (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe I should try the California Naturals. It got great reviews.
Twizzi has runny eyes so we also have the allergy thing going.
It just seems to me that she did it all of a sudden. I thought she
was traumatized from her day at the groomers lol. I try and think
of anything that happened differently. She a routine kind of a gal


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Around 10 months of age, all of my dogs move to only one meal a day. - some earlier. I still offer two meals since I have dogs of varying ages, but my older ones rarely ever eat twice a day. There is no need to enhance the food. If she's hungry, she'll eat.


----------

